# Rajada máxima de vento



## fablept (31 Out 2010 às 22:33)

Boas..

Onde posso ver as rajadas máximas de vento nos vários pontos do país?

Obrigado..


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 22:34)

Só o IM tem essa informação (penso eu), só a divulga em casos extremos.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 22:41)

Os gráficos deles (diários penso) dizem Méd e Rajada, mas só disponibilizam a média.


----------



## fablept (31 Out 2010 às 22:43)

Obrigado pela resposta..


Acho estranho não disponibilizarem essa informação ao público..dispoem de tantos dados, mas não tem nada sobre a rajada máxima? Deve-se a limitação do equipamento/hardware ou simplesmente por alguma razão não querem dar esses valores?

Estou a +-1km da estação do Cabo Carvoeiro..sei que passaram aqui umas boas rajadas nestes últimos dias, mas tinha curiosidade em saber valores aproximados das rajadas..


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2010 às 22:45)

Não é limitação porque como já disseram, eles disponibilizam esses dados em casos extremos. Agora desconheço porque não os revelam.
Eles não têm um contacto para sugestões?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2010 às 17:21)

Eu falei sobre isso das rajadas no inquérito do IM, tentem fazê-lo e pedir também na última pergunta; que produtos e serviços pode o IM adicionar ou mudar (uma coisa assim).


----------



## HotSpot (3 Nov 2010 às 19:36)

fablept disse:


> Estou a +-1km da estação do Cabo Carvoeiro..sei que passaram aqui umas boas rajadas nestes últimos dias, mas tinha curiosidade em saber valores aproximados das rajadas..



Podes consultar aqui:

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08531&ano=2010&mes=11&day=3&hora=23&min=59&ndays=30

Se quiseres consultar outras datas é só alterar o link.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2010 às 19:37)

Quais são as estações da Ogimet? As do IM?


----------



## fablept (20 Nov 2010 às 00:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Podes consultar aqui:
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08531&ano=2010&mes=11&day=3&hora=23&min=59&ndays=30
> 
> Se quiseres consultar outras datas é só alterar o link.



Obrigado pelo link, tenho andado a acompanhar por esse site



SpiderVV disse:


> Quais são as estações da Ogimet? As do IM?



Acho que são da IM..pois os dados do Cabo Carvoeiro desde ontem que estão indisponíveis tanto no site do IM como do Ogimet. Ou as duas estações deram o berro no mesmo dia, ou os dados vem da mesma estação.


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

fablept disse:


> Obrigado pelo link, tenho andado a acompanhar por esse site
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que são da IM..pois os dados do Cabo Carvoeiro desde ontem que estão indisponíveis tanto no site do IM como do Ogimet. Ou as duas estações deram o berro no mesmo dia, ou os dados vem da mesma estação.



O Cabo Carvoeiro tem duas estações. Uma da Marinha e outra do IM. Estão localizadas uma ao lado da outra, por isso os dados serão semelhantes.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2010 às 19:04)

fablept disse:


> Acho que são da IM..pois os dados do Cabo Carvoeiro desde ontem que estão indisponíveis tanto no site do IM como do Ogimet. Ou as duas estações deram o berro no mesmo dia, ou os dados vem da mesma estação.


Estive a investigar, são mesmo. Porque o IM é membro da WMO (Organização Mundial Meteorológica) e eles enviam dados para lá e a Ogimet recolhe-os. Aí dá para ver o que o IM não publica: Rajada máxima registada.


----------



## fablept (8 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

Pelo Ogimet, a rajada máxima registada ontem foi em Beja com *111.7Km/h*

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2010&mes=12&day=08&hora=12&ind=08561


Curioso é a estação de Porto Santo que tem dois registos de *234.2km/h*, 208.9km/h
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2010&mes=12&day=08&hora=12&ind=08524

Essa estação está funcionando bem?!?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

A de Porto Santo deve ter sido erro no envio dos METARes da estação do IM ou simplesmente o anemómetro está maluco.


----------



## fablept (20 Fev 2011 às 04:00)

Tenho mais uma dúvida sobre este assunto..

O IM publicou 


> "foi possível observar em algumas estações da rede de observação do IM, valores de rajada de vento muito significativos, designadamente em Coruche (134 km/h às 13 UTC), Cabo Carvoeiro (110 km/h às 4:30 UTC) e Mogadouro (107 km/h)."



Mas pelo Ogimet a rajada máxima no Cabo Carvoeiro foi de 93km/h..se a estação lá é do IM, porque é que o Ogimet não tem esse valor? Os 2 anenómetros no Cabo Carvoeiro estão a +-2 metros de distancia um do outro...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2011 às 11:50)

fablept disse:


> Tenho mais uma dúvida sobre este assunto..
> 
> O IM publicou
> 
> ...


Porque a Ogimet apenas captura algumas synops que o IM manda, não todas. Há vários avisos de inconsistências no site


----------

